# Voodoo Halloween party invitation



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone done Voodoo Halloween parties before? I'd love to see some invitation ideas if you have pictures. 

My plans for 2014 Halloween invites are Voodoo dolls wrapped in tea stained cloth on which i'm hoping to print my invitation and then set in a brown envelope with red (blood) stains. Any additional idea would be appreciate. Still working on wording of the invite itself.


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

I have long envisioned such a party and having anything short of a face painting booth wouldn't do it for me; skull or tribal. The drinks might be found at an alter to Baron Samedi since he he takes his libations in the form of rum.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my party. Also, look through my photo album. I did this a couple of years back. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...t-my-voodoo-swamp-decorations.html?highlight=

You have to make sure you look throug all the pages because there's pictures all the way to the end.
Let me know if I can help!

This was my dvd video invite:


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Kyriotes said:


> I have long envisioned such a party and having anything short of a face painting booth wouldn't do it for me; skull or tribal. The drinks might be found at an alter to Baron Samedi since he he takes his libations in the form of rum.


can't do face painting!! my guests come all dressed up)and won't like that! I'm planning drinks on altar as it happens, a firend will bring large voodoo doll all pierced with syringes with blood colored cocktail, so that will have its altar


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Here's my party. Also, look through my photo album. I did this a couple of years back.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...t-my-voodoo-swamp-decorations.html?highlight=
> 
> You have to make sure you look throug all the pages because there's pictures all the way to the end.
> ...


I love ur decoratins  specially the witch and swamp monster ....got to see if I can find a witch mask. Planning to make an alligator from old tires (fingers crossed)since there is mo way I can find resin one locally. 
Where did you get moss from?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I had my family ship if from Louisiana, but you can order live Spanish moss from Ebay relatively cheap. Check there. I also got my alligator from ebay.


----------



## svetlana (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok! Nothing beats having family in Louisiana while preparing for voodoo party!  i'll try eBay, but shipping to Cyprus is usually either very very high or not available. If I don't find a way, I guess I'll have to look for some plant that can offee similar look.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

You can also find it in small bags in craft stores, but if you need it in bulk, that could be costly. Just an option though.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is just a quick mock up idea for Invites If it your interested.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome, a_granger.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I came across this on Pinterest, thought it might be something for your invites.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/221169031674610956/


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I had planned on a having a party last year with this theme but had to settle for only decorating the yard. 

I had ideas of the voodoo doll
a small bag of gris gris. I was going to use small stones, feathers, fake hair and fake fingernails to put in them
or small alligators from Oriental trading or somewhere 
or a chicken foot with feathers hanging from it. There's a really great tutorial on making these. I will go check the name to give them credit. I think it's in the craft section 
Just some ideas

It was by Pumpkin5, Voodoo chicken foot


----------

